# NoFap is legit



## HardMewer (May 26, 2019)

A lot of people on this website say that NoFap is cope.For some it might not work or maybe they haven't done it for long enough.Personally I have been experimenting with it for over a year at this point and here is what I can tell you.
Between the ages of 15-17 I was properly addicted to masturbating.I was fapping every day with porn sometimes.Coincidentally this was the period where I felt like complete shit.I spent most of this time period playing video games and my grades in school plummeted.I also couldn't talk to girls for more than like 10 seconds.When I was 17-18 I started experimenting with NoFap. I usually did it for like a week before relapsing.This definitely made me feel better about myself and I actually started playing video games less.The first time I went on a 3 month streak of NoFap was before my final exams in school.I actually got myself study for 5 weeks straight which was a feat that I wasn't able to do for years.I am basically on permanent NoFap now and every few weeks or months I relapse occasionally. I usually feel drained out for a few days after relapsing and then I seem to recover after.

Now from my experience these were the pros and cons overall.

Pros:-I got rid of my porn addiction.
-I was able to overcome other bad habits in other areas of life.
-It gave me more energy and drive to do useful things.
-It's much easier to make eye contact with girls and talk to them.I went from being an aspie with girls to being able to talk with them like a normal person.I also get eyefucked way more by girls but this is probably mostly due to my looksmaxxing.
-I am usually able to think more clearly and efficiently when I am on a good NoFap streak.

Cons
-Sometimes I can have sleeping problems when on NoFap.It's not too bad though.
-If you go on long streaks it can lower your libido.
-It might not work for everyone.


----------



## dogtown (May 26, 2019)

Not a single word.

Also name checks out


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 26, 2019)

It does work, but...
ITS FUCKING HORRIBLE TO GO NOFAP WHEN UGLY.
You get low inhib as fuck and will literally fuck everything.
But you will get brutally rejected and end up fapping, then feeling absolutely terrible after.


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

@Hunter found your alt bro


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 26, 2019)

no fap is literally cucking yourself


----------



## HardMewer (May 26, 2019)

weissbier said:


> It does work, but...
> ITS FUCKING HORRIBLE TO GO NOFAP WHEN UGLY.
> You get low inhib as fuck and will literally fuck everything.
> But you will get brutally rejected and end up fapping, then feeling absolutely terrible after.


If you know that you are that ugly,its your fault for approaching the girl I think.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 26, 2019)

HardMewer said:


> If you know that you are that ugly,its your fault for approaching the girl I think.


----------



## androidcel (May 26, 2019)

My lower third grow 8mm more forward when i reached day 90 bro.


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

Works for me!


----------



## Festrunk (May 26, 2019)

Krezo said:


> View attachment 58423
> 
> Works for me!


Where did you find this pic of me?


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

Festrunk said:


> Where did you find this pic of me?


no bro thats me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

weissbier said:


> View attachment 58422


----------



## DarknLost (May 26, 2019)

Can confirm your theory about the energy and motivation


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> My lower third grow 8mm more forward when i reached day 90 bro.


> /s
View attachment 58422


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

I tried nofap once and all it did was give me blue balls and make more of a moody cunt


----------



## SikKunt (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I tried nofap once and all it did was give me blue balls and make more of a moody cunt


Record is 2 weeks and by the end I got precum by looking at literally every sexual thing ever.(also very hard boners)


----------



## HardMewer (May 26, 2019)

Krezo said:


> View attachment 58423
> 
> Works for me!


It's not going to turn you into chad. But if you are reasonably good looking it might help somewhat.And the benefits are more noticeable in other areas imo.


----------



## Edi (May 26, 2019)

Call it cope how much you want but abstaining from masturbating and porn is beneficial. Not only for the productivity but also for your hunting abilities when looking for a girl and getting her into bed. Your inhibition and standards decreases and you‘re less vulnerable to insults and such. You‘re getting more agressive when it‘s actually needed as a men. I am not saying that it will solve all your problems, but it will surely make ascension easier. People who fap once or twice a week won‘t experience that much of a difference but if you‘re a daily fapper then you‘ll realize how much you limited your chances of getting laid and basically cucked yourself for so long


----------



## quinn24 (May 26, 2019)

i would do nofap if it got me jbs on my dick

but that won't happen so its useless to me


----------



## dogtown (May 26, 2019)

Edi said:


> Call it cope how much you want but abstaining from masturbating and porn is beneficial. Not only for the productivity but also for your hunting abilities when looking for a girl and getting her into bed. Your inhibition and standards decreases and you‘re less vulnerable to insults and such. You‘re getting more agressive when it‘s actually needed as a men. I am not saying that it will solve all your problems, but it will surely make ascension easier. People who fap once or twice a week won‘t experience that much of a difference but if you‘re a daily fapper then you‘ll realize how much you limited your chances of getting laid and basically cucked yourself for so long



Read I did not


----------



## HardMewer (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I tried nofap once and all it did was give me blue balls and make more of a moody cunt


That's because you were trying to break an addiction.Of course you won't feel great trying to do that.


Edi said:


> Call it cope how much you want but abstaining from masturbating and porn is beneficial. Not only for the productivity but also for your hunting abilities when looking for a girl and getting her into bed. Your inhibition and standards decreases and you‘re less vulnerable to insults and such. You‘re getting more agressive when it‘s actually needed as a men. I am not saying that it will solve all your problems, but it will surely make ascension easier. People who fap once or twice a week won‘t experience that much of a difference but if you‘re a daily fapper then you‘ll realize how much you limited your chances of getting laid and basically cucked yourself for so long


This


----------



## Festrunk (May 26, 2019)

Edi said:


> Call it cope how much you want but abstaining from masturbating and porn is beneficial. Not only for the productivity but also for your hunting abilities when looking for a girl and getting her into bed. Your inhibition and standards decreases and you‘re less vulnerable to insults and such. You‘re getting more agressive when it‘s actually needed as a men. I am not saying that it will solve all your problems, but it will surely make ascension easier. People who fap once or twice a week won‘t experience that much of a difference but if you‘re a daily fapper then you‘ll realize how much you limited your chances of getting laid and basically cucked yourself for so long





> Lowers your standards



WOW, thanks No-Fap! I got a 300lb sheboon into bed with Chlamydia.


----------



## androidcel (May 26, 2019)

Nofap is pretty useless if you can't have sex at all because of your looks imo


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Festrunk said:


> WOW, thanks No-Fap! I got a 300lb sheboon into bed with Chlamydia.





Ritalincel said:


> > /s
> View attachment 58422


----------



## SikKunt (May 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Nofap is pretty useless if you can't have sex at all because of your looks imo


You practice self control and discipline. Also fapping depletes you of important nutrients and porn watching fuccs up your dopamine receptors


----------



## androidcel (May 26, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> You practice self control and discipline. Also fapping depletes you of important nutrients and porn watching fuccs up your dopamine receptors


Cope


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> fapping depletes you of important nutrients


It's true. One ejaculation contains the same amount of proteins, vitamins, minerals, and amino acids as eight ounces of steak, ten eggs, six oranges, and two lemons.


----------



## Edi (May 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Read I did not


Couldnt give less of a fuck of what u read or not


Festrunk said:


> WOW, thanks No-Fap! I got a 300lb sheboon into bed with Chlamydia.


Cherry picking one aspect and using an exaggerated case as an argument.. wow, says a lot about your IQ


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> You practice self control and discipline. Also fapping depletes you of important nutrients and porn watching fuccs up your dopamine receptors


I’m pretty much getting a yearbook this year, so should I go on the senior trip? It’s pretty much camping, and go white water rafting the next day.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

𝔒𝔫𝔢 𝔢𝔧𝔞𝔠𝔲𝔩𝔞𝔱𝔦𝔬𝔫 𝔠𝔬𝔫𝔱𝔞𝔦𝔫𝔰 𝔱𝔥𝔢 𝔰𝔞𝔪𝔢 𝔞𝔪𝔬𝔲𝔫𝔱 𝔬𝔣 𝔭𝔯𝔬𝔱𝔢𝔦𝔫𝔰, 𝔳𝔦𝔱𝔞𝔪𝔦𝔫𝔰, 𝔪𝔦𝔫𝔢𝔯𝔞𝔩𝔰, 𝔞𝔫𝔡 𝔞𝔪𝔦𝔫𝔬 𝔞𝔠𝔦𝔡𝔰 𝔞𝔰 𝔢𝔦𝔤𝔥𝔱 𝔬𝔲𝔫𝔠𝔢𝔰 𝔬𝔣 𝔰𝔱𝔢𝔞𝔨, 𝔱𝔢𝔫 𝔢𝔤𝔤𝔰, 𝔰𝔦𝔵 𝔬𝔯𝔞𝔫𝔤𝔢𝔰, 𝔞𝔫𝔡 𝔱𝔴𝔬 𝔩𝔢𝔪𝔬𝔫𝔰.


----------



## Hunter (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> @Hunter found your alt bro


i thought we had a deal...


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> 𝔒𝔫𝔢 𝔢𝔧𝔞𝔠𝔲𝔩𝔞𝔱𝔦𝔬𝔫 𝔠𝔬𝔫𝔱𝔞𝔦𝔫𝔰 𝔱𝔥𝔢 𝔰𝔞𝔪𝔢 𝔞𝔪𝔬𝔲𝔫𝔱 𝔬𝔣 𝔭𝔯𝔬𝔱𝔢𝔦𝔫𝔰, 𝔳𝔦𝔱𝔞𝔪𝔦𝔫𝔰, 𝔪𝔦𝔫𝔢𝔯𝔞𝔩𝔰, 𝔞𝔫𝔡 𝔞𝔪𝔦𝔫𝔬 𝔞𝔠𝔦𝔡𝔰 𝔞𝔰 𝔢𝔦𝔤𝔥𝔱 𝔬𝔲𝔫𝔠𝔢𝔰 𝔬𝔣 𝔰𝔱𝔢𝔞𝔨, 𝔱𝔢𝔫 𝔢𝔤𝔤𝔰, 𝔰𝔦𝔵 𝔬𝔯𝔞𝔫𝔤𝔢𝔰, 𝔞𝔫𝔡 𝔱𝔴𝔬 𝔩𝔢𝔪𝔬𝔫𝔰.


fonts me


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> 𝔒𝔫𝔢 𝔢𝔧𝔞𝔠𝔲𝔩𝔞𝔱𝔦𝔬𝔫 𝔠𝔬𝔫𝔱𝔞𝔦𝔫𝔰 𝔱𝔥𝔢 𝔰𝔞𝔪𝔢 𝔞𝔪𝔬𝔲𝔫𝔱 𝔬𝔣 𝔭𝔯𝔬𝔱𝔢𝔦𝔫𝔰, 𝔳𝔦𝔱𝔞𝔪𝔦𝔫𝔰, 𝔪𝔦𝔫𝔢𝔯𝔞𝔩𝔰, 𝔞𝔫𝔡 𝔞𝔪𝔦𝔫𝔬 𝔞𝔠𝔦𝔡𝔰 𝔞𝔰 𝔢𝔦𝔤𝔥𝔱 𝔬𝔲𝔫𝔠𝔢𝔰 𝔬𝔣 𝔰𝔱𝔢𝔞𝔨, 𝔱𝔢𝔫 𝔢𝔤𝔤𝔰, 𝔰𝔦𝔵 𝔬𝔯𝔞𝔫𝔤𝔢𝔰, 𝔞𝔫𝔡 𝔱𝔴𝔬 𝔩𝔢𝔪𝔬𝔫𝔰.


Just drink it after, waste not want it


----------



## HardMewer (May 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Cope


How is it cope? Explain


----------



## Balkancel (May 26, 2019)

ejaculates me


----------



## SikKunt (May 27, 2019)

HardMewer said:


> How is it cope? Explain


Cope


----------



## Demir (May 27, 2019)

I had been in nofap for 3,5 years and I'm still virgin at age 31, so I can tell without shadow of a doubt that only thing that nofap can give you is erectile dysfunction and wet dreams


----------



## Krezo (May 27, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Cope


Copes me


----------



## HardMewer (May 27, 2019)

Demir said:


> I had been in nofap for 3,5 years and I'm still virgin at age 31, so I can tell without shadow of a doubt that only thing that nofap can give you is erectile dysfunction and wet dreams


Wet dreams occasionally.ED nah that's just not true.


----------



## dogtown (May 27, 2019)

Edi said:


> Couldnt give less of a fuck of what u read or not
> 
> Cherry picking one aspect and using an exaggerated case as an argument.. wow, says a lot about your IQ



‘Dark Triad’


----------



## Demir (May 27, 2019)

HardMewer said:


> Wet dreams occasionally.ED nah that's just not true.


how longest have you been in nofap buddy boyo


----------



## HardMewer (May 27, 2019)

Demir said:


> how longest have you been in nofap buddy boyo


 Approximately 15 months.My longest consecutive streak was 6 months.I am 19 so I am way younger than you.That could be a major factor.


----------



## Demir (May 27, 2019)

I was in nofap from age 19 to 21.5 aproximatly 3.5 years consecutive (from november 2007 to spring 2011). After that my erection became much weaker, it came back to normal only after several months of masturbating. That was also main reason that I stopped with my nofap at the time, I was scared that I will stay impotent permanently if I don't stop, I was still young as I said (19-21). I had no real benefits, I was in nofap because I coped hard with religion. Most negative effects from nofap will start to appear after year or two. For example, it happened to me that I enter the bus and some hot foids are near me and I feel like I'm milimeter away from cumming in my pants (no joke) so I have to exit the bus.


----------



## SikKunt (May 27, 2019)

Demir said:


> Most negative effects from nofap will start to appear after year or two. For example, it happened to me that I enter the bus and some hot foids are near me and I feel like I'm milimeter away from cumming in my pants (no joke) so I have to exit the bus.


That's a benefit


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 27, 2019)

No fap just depends on the person,


----------



## HardMewer (May 27, 2019)

Demir said:


> I was in nofap from age 19 to 21.5 aproximatly 3.5 years consecutive (from november 2007 to spring 2011). After that my erection became much weaker, it came back to normal only after several months of masturbating. That was also main reason that I stopped with my nofap at the time, I was scared that I will stay impotent permanently if I don't stop, I was still young as I said (19-21). I had no real benefits, I was in nofap because I coped hard with religion. Most negative effects from nofap will start to appear after year or two. For example, it happened to me that I enter the bus and some hot foids are near me and I feel like I'm milimeter away from cumming in my pants (no joke) so I have to exit the bus.


I don't see how that is a bad thing tbh.You don't want to be thinking about sex 24/7.It kills other areas of your life


----------

